# Iver Johnson tank bike



## frank562 (Apr 18, 2015)

I got this IJ bike that I think it may have the original paint on it, but I'm not sure does anyone have literature on this brand of bikes I would like to make sure on the paint before I restore it.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Frank562,
Nice looking Iver..................looks like it was repainted years ago.  Lots of potential here.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2015)

That tank is totally awesome. If it is a repaint, I love the bomber decal. A lot of the nickel is painted over so......Good luck! post pictures when you are working on it.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2015)

*found picture on here*

Sorry i don't know what cabe member posted this picture, but it looks very very close to your bicycle. It is the only picture of an Iver I have seen with a "cigar" style tank. The front fork looks to be a pretty good match, chainring....same etc. There is a good reference on the darts for the repaint.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's a page from the 1927/28 catalog showing Model 87 - I'm sure the Iver experts will correct me, but that might be it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 19, 2015)

All you need to acquire, is the original carrier rack.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Here's a page from the 1927/28 catalog showing Model 87 - I'm sure the Iver experts will correct me, but that might be it.
> 
> View attachment 209614




Nice! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice bike! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## frank562 (Apr 19, 2015)

wow that's a nice picture many thanks for sharing it


----------



## frank562 (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks I was getting frustrated cause I couldn't find much thanks again


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's my all  original one.  when you need the dart dimensions, let me know.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 20, 2015)

You may consider trying to remove some of the over paint to see if you can find any of the original details underneath.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here's my all  original one.  when you need the dart dimensions, let me know.




WOW! Nice!


----------

